# Pics of all the rescue babies.



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I got pics of them all today  Runt still small but still doing well (no Kammie i still cant see its genitals lol) Cute huh?










This has the runt in this pic










In this the orangey coloured 1 on left 'might' be staying  he keeps licking me


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

very beautiful bunnies


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww wow what beautiful colours!!!! They are gorgious!!!! They are so fluffy!!!!! Well done Frags!!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't decide which colour I want. I love the one in the first pic looking at the camera, such a cute face. Can you tell the sex of any of them yet?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I had a look at the 1 i want to keep and that 1 looked like a boy, il have a look what sex that 1 is for you in a bit.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie, ginger ears with black face is looking female but it could be male thats not developed yet.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Kammie, ginger ears with black face is looking female but it could be male thats not developed yet.


And how about the runt? 

Sorry I had to ask.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> And how about the runt?
> 
> Sorry I had to ask.


LOL its a boy oh wait its a girl oh its 1 or the other :d


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can i please have the one on the right in the last pic?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> LOL its a boy oh wait its a girl oh its 1 or the other :d


I got my hopes up then.

How old are they now? Just working out roughly when I get to steal one, need to put the divider up in the second shed again as a temp home till he's castrated and I start bonding.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Can i please have the one on the right in the last pic?


Course ya can 



Kammie said:


> I got my hopes up then.
> 
> How old are they now? Just working out roughly when I get to steal one, need to put the divider up in the second shed again as a temp home till he's castrated and I start bonding.


Erm lol i dunno.... I think they are approx 3 weeks today


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

About 7 more weeks to wait then. 

Would you like to do a home check to make sure I'm a good mummy?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Between 5-7, is that an invite?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Between 5-7, is that an invite?


If you want to do a home check your quite welcome.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> If you want to do a home check your quite welcome.


Would that be an excuse for a cuppa tho?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Would that be an excuse for a cuppa tho?


Yeah if you can make it. 

Sure I can make you a tea and may even stretch to offering you a biscuit.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww. So cute. Still can't believe someone just dumped Mum. Did the RSPCA ever offer you help with them?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwww they are soooo cute!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ouisie said:


> Awww. So cute. Still can't believe someone just dumped Mum. Did the RSPCA ever offer you help with them?


Nope nothing!
Thats why im asking of approx £10 donation for each bun as the money raised will be enough to cover mums spaying of £42 and myxi jab £14 and VHD jab of £14.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Yeah if you can make it.
> 
> Sure I can make you a tea and may even stretch to offering you a biscuit.


i think yr miles from me tho lol oh and mines a coffee


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

omg ive jus fell in love :001_tt1:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh frags they are just too cute!!

I'm so glad they are all doing well considering the difficult start they had


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so tiny!!!!!  cant believe how cute these guys have turned out after all theyve been though youd think theyd hate the world and have a mean streak look about them but nooooo hehehe


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww, no, they have been well looked after and shown alot of kindness!! Thats gonna show more!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

They are.....well adorable

xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

aww theyre too cute! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: you have really given them the best you could after they had such an dodgy start. well done frags


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

